# Gehaltsthread - Fakten



## KingPin (29 April 2010)

Hallo, nachdem das Theme hier immer wieder hochkommt, habe ich mich entschlossen unter einem 2. Account mal Fakten zu schreiben.

Währe schön wenn sich jemand anschliesst und sich dadurch fuer manche ein vielleicht "gerechteres" gehalt oder einen besserer Arbeitsplatz ergibt.

Habe hier schon viel gelesen, angefangen bei 6€ Stundenlohn...
Fakten:


Alter: ~30
Berufserfahrung: ~10Jahre
Jobwechsel: 2 (Echte Gehaltserhöhung nur durch neuen Job)
Studium: Nein
Auslandserfahrung: Weltweit
Betrieb: Mittelständisch
Aufgabe: Softwareentwicklung (HMI + SPS + DB)
Projektverantwortung: Ja
Teamverantwortung: Manchmal
Jahresgehalt: xx.xxx€

Insgesamt schätze ich meine Bezahlung noch also zu niedrig ein, als Target für den nächsten Jobwechsel habe ich mir 62.000€ Jahresgehalt gesetzt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 April 2010)

Ich denke du kannst mit deiner Bezahlung ganz zufrieden sein. Ich hatte in meinem letzen Job der deinem irgendwie ähnelt ein ähnliches Gehalt und dazu nen Firmenwagen und Handy zur Privatnutzung. Ich konnte davon gut leben   .....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 April 2010)

och neh, nicht schon wieder.
Zweitaccount, ist feige...lass mal die Hosen runter.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...lass mal die Hosen runter.



Helmut ich glaube, dass will niemand sehen


----------



## Homer79 (29 April 2010)

ich bin auch der Meinung, das Du zufrieden sein kannst...mehr wirds wohl eher nicht werden.


----------



## Move (29 April 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ich bin auch der Meinung, das Du zufrieden sein kannst...mehr wirds wohl eher nicht werden.


 
Hi,
das sehe ich genauso. Für jemanden ohne Studium ist das Gehalt ok.
Ich hatte in dem Alter mit Studie und 4Jahre Berufserfahrung auch nicht mehr.
Mittlerweile mit 13 Jahren Berufserfahrung ist es schon etwas mehr geworden
Also die Relationen stimmen denke ich
Gruß
Move


----------



## maweri (29 April 2010)

Dann mach ich das auch mal unter meinem Zweitnamen.
Nennt mich also bitte in diesen Thread nur "Big Lebowski"!!!

Wichtig ist hierbei, ob man eine 35 oder 40-Std. Woche im Vertrag hat (nicht was man wirklich arbeitet).
Das macht ca. 14% aus.

Aber 51k sind schon ok. Macht fast 4k / Monat (bei 13. Gehältern)


----------



## Chräshe (30 April 2010)

Move schrieb:


> Für jemanden ohne Studium


   @Move
  Ich dachte das Kastenwesen ist bei uns abgeschafft und es wird nach Leistung - nicht nach Titeln entlohnt!?! 



maweri schrieb:


> ob man eine 35 oder 40-Std. Woche...


@Big Lebowski
  Ja, das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Die Arbeitszeit wurde von KingPin überhaupt nicht erwähnt. Es gibt auch noch die Arbeitssklaven, die 50+x h pro Woche knechten… 

Gruß
  Chräshe


----------



## Hand (1 Mai 2010)

Move schrieb:


> Für jemanden ohne Studium ist das Gehalt ok.
> Move



Gibt leider auch viele, die in ihrer studierten theoretischen Welt feststecken und mit 2 linken Händen rumlaufen.
Studium ist also nicht zwingend immer positiv.

Die meisten Fähigkeiten erlernt man in der Praxis beim Lösen von unlösbaren Aufgaben


----------



## KingPin (1 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

die Rede ist von 40 Wochenstunden.

Nachdem sich hier niemand traut sein Gehalt zu nennen, und ihr alle nur mit Andeutungen darum herrumreden, entferne ich meines nun auch wieder.

Schade.


----------



## gravieren (1 Mai 2010)

KingPin schrieb:


> Nachdem sich hier niemand traut sein Gehalt zu nennen, und ihr alle nur mit Andeutungen darum herrumreden, entferne ich meines nun auch wieder.


Du hast vergessen es aus #7 zu entfernen.


----------



## gravieren (1 Mai 2010)

Hi

Wenn du willst, können wir tauschen.
(Danach bin ich allerdings besser dran )


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Mai 2010)

KingPin schrieb:


> Nachdem sich hier niemand traut sein Gehalt zu nennen, und ihr alle nur mit Andeutungen darum herrumreden, entferne ich meines nun auch wieder.



Hallo,
was willst du denn so erreichen ? Einen Schwanzvergleich ?
Ich stimme der Beurteilung meiner Vorredner zu - dein Gehalt ist so erstmal OK. Wenn es dir nach eigenem Ermessen nicht reicht, dann mußt du nachverhandeln oder wechseln. Soll einer von uns diese Entscheidung für dich treffen ? Oder möchtest du zu deinem Chef gehen und sagen, dass du mehr Geld haben willst, weil die im Forum sagen, dass sie 10 k€ mehr im Jahr verdienen wie du ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## maweri (1 Mai 2010)

KingPin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Rede ist von 40 Wochenstunden.
> 
> ...



Das Problem beim Verdienst ist, daß es sich nicht nur an der Tätigkeit sondern auch am Unternehmen und der Branche orientieren muß.
Außerdem gibt es hier viele Selbstständige (ich nicht) deren Einkommen stark von der Auftragslage abhängt.

Ich habe z.B. vorher in einem 50 Mann Unternehmen, geführt von 3 Privatpersonen, gearbeitet und habe dort deutlich weniger verdient als jetzt in einem Großunternehmen. Aber das war ok, weil alle ungefähr auf dem gleichen Gehaltsniveau waren.
Zudem können es sich einige Firmen schlichtweg nicht leisten höhere Löhne zu zahlen.

Natürlich kann man jetzt sagen, wir machen doch irgendwie alle dasselbe. Aber schon das stimmt nicht.

Vergleichen wir das mal mit Fußballprofis: Die trainieren die Woche über und spielen dann am Wochenende 90min. Im Grunde machen alle dasselbe (und hier sogar noch deutlicher als bei SPS-Programmieren)
Und trotzdem erhält der eine mehrere Millionen pro Saison, und der andere "nur" Hunderttausende. 
Da liegt es zum einem am Verein und zum anderen an der individuellen Klasse.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Mai 2010)

Hallo 2 Accountder,
glaubst du wirklich hier wird dir jemand sein Gehalt nennen, wo lebst du
den. Meiner Auffassung nach geht das niemanden etwas an und schon 
garnicht dir, der sich hinter einen zweiten Pseudonym verbirgt.

Jeder der einen Arbeitsvertrag unterschreibt geht auch eine Vereinbarung
ein über Verschwiegenheit über Betriebsinterne Dinge, dazu gehört bestimmt 
auch das Gehalt. 
Wenn jetzt ein Chef hier liest das dass Gehaltsniveau seiner Firma hier
veröffentlich wird, hat er doch das gute recht sauer zu sein und sogar
seinen Mitarbeiter ab zumahnen, denkst du nicht auch.


----------



## trinitaucher (1 Mai 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was willst du denn so erreichen ? Einen Schwanzvergleich ?
> Ich stimme der Beurteilung meiner Vorredner zu - dein Gehalt ist so erstmal OK. Wenn es dir nach eigenem Ermessen nicht reicht, dann mußt du nachverhandeln oder wechseln. Soll einer von uns diese Entscheidung für dich treffen ? Oder möchtest du zu deinem Chef gehen und sagen, dass du mehr Geld haben willst, weil die im Forum sagen, dass sie 10 k€ mehr im Jahr verdienen wie du ?


*ACK*

@ TE:
Es gibt sooooo viele Gehaltsvergleiche im Internet. Da muss man nicht auch noch im Forum jedes mal nachfragen. Meiner Meinung nach genügt es, die vielen Threads zu diesem Thema (auch in anderen Foren) mal gründlichst zu studieren und dann seine eigene Meinung zu bilden.
Aber bitte nicht die Leute hier im Forum, die teilweise untereinander persönlich bekannt sind, auffordern, ihr Gehalt zu nennen!!!
Schau mal unter www.lohnspiegel.de nach und in den Tarifverträgen der  Metall- und Elektroindustrie. Da kann man sich schon sehr gut einordnen.  

Gaaaanz wichtig sind auch die sonstigen, nicht vertraglich geregelten Umstände, wie z. B.
- Urlaubs- und Weihnachtsgeld
- Aussicht auf Erfolgsbeteilungen (auch abhängig von der Wirtschaftslage)
- Firmenwagen / Handy
- Arbeitsklima und Arbeitsbedingungen
- Arbeitszeitregelung (Gleitzeit)
- die ganzen "weichen" Faktoren: Ist es schwer, Urlaub zu beantragen? Wie steht der Chef dazu, wenn man mal schnell Urlaub für private Dinge braucht? Muss man ständig (ungewollte) Überstunden machen?

Ich hab dadurch z. B. rausgefunden, dass mein Gehalt OK ist. Vor allem  in anbetracht der tatsächlichen Arbeitszeit, unserer Überstundenregelung und den ganzen "weichen" Faktoren


----------

